# Aero bar ends/plugs



## jifdave (17 Apr 2019)

Does anyone know where I can get end plugs for aero bars?

I previously used a one piece bar but i have just purchased some longer individual bars. 

I’m using them as clip on’s so won’t be adding shifters to the end, they didn’t come with end plugs and I’m a bit lost trying to find some.


----------



## DCLane (17 Apr 2019)

eBay / Amazon / LBS - just search "bar end plugs". About £1-3 a pair.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Apr 2019)

jifdave said:


> Does anyone know where I can get end plugs for aero bars?
> 
> I previously used a one piece bar but i have just purchased some longer individual bars.
> 
> I’m using them as clip on’s so won’t be adding shifters to the end, they didn’t come with end plugs and I’m a bit lost trying to find some.


They're the same size as handlebar end plugs (else the shifters wouldn't fit)


----------



## Sharky (17 Apr 2019)

Hi @jifdave , they are usually supplied with handlebar tape.

But if you'd like to find me next Tuesday at the Grain 10, I've got a couple of spares you can have.
You can even have a ride and test those aerobars.
Cheers Keith


----------



## jifdave (17 Apr 2019)

Sorry I wasn’t clear enough in what I was asking.

I have normal bar ends.
I was looking for aero ones, Turns out my old bars had an aero plug at the rear end so have used that.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2019)

Normal bar ends fit your aero bars. That's the point others are making.


----------



## jifdave (17 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Normal bar ends fit your aero bars. That's the point others are making.


Yes they do. But I wanted aero ones....


----------



## DCLane (17 Apr 2019)

jifdave said:


> Yes they do. But I wanted aero ones....
> View attachment 462728



Wattshop do the above ones: https://www.shopforwatts.co.uk/products/dirtyaero-bar-end-plugs

£30 to you sir 

59p each for the bottom rounded ones: https://winstanleysbikes.co.uk/profile-design-bar-end-plug



jifdave said:


> View attachment 462729


----------



## pawl (18 Apr 2019)

Do the aero ones make that much difference.I am thinking if you are not using bar end shifters surely the end plugs will not make much difference from an aero perspective It’s possible you will lose aero advantage moving your hands from the tri bars to change gear.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Apr 2019)

pawl said:


> Do the aero ones make that much difference.I am thinking if you are not using bar end shifters surely the end plugs will not make much difference from an aero perspective It’s possible you will lose aero advantage moving your hands from the tri bars to change gear.



My bar plugs instantly added 5mph to my averages.


----------



## pawl (19 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> My bar plugs instantly added 5mph to my averages.




That’s done it.U C I to.ban aero bar end plugs.


----------



## jifdave (21 Apr 2019)

pawl said:


> Do the aero ones make that much difference.I am thinking if you are not using bar end shifters surely the end plugs will not make much difference from an aero perspective It’s possible you will lose aero advantage moving your hands from the tri bars to change gear.


Surely TT isn’t about speed just about aesthetics???


----------

